# Year-Round Christmas Themed Layouts



## Guest (Jun 11, 2019)

Back in 1996 when I received my last business transfer, I was finally able to build a new layout after many years of moving around the country. At the time, I had accumulated several Department 56 buildings with accessories together with my train inventory. It dawned on me, why not combine these two collectibles into a rear-round Christmas themed model railroad. Something most folks within the model railroad community would not have considered.

I was active in Department 56 Clubs and had suggested to the members that they introduce model trains to their D56 Christmas displays. As much as I talked it up, I could not generate much interest. But, if they could only see an example of how well these two collectibles mix, it would be much easier to make my point. So, I was motivated to build this new layout as an example of what could be done.

Christmas in the City was introduced in 1987 and at the time I thought that it was a good fit for a train layout. The CIC therefore was selected to be the nucleus of the scenery for this new layout. I like to think of that layout and the thinking behind it as a forerunner for my construction of future layouts. Once this layout was built, I was surprised at how many of our friends who came to visit us really liked it no matter what time of the year it was viewed.

No surprise, the next layout I built had a large portion of it dedicated to Christmas. It too received universal approval no matter the season that it was viewed. This certainly cemented my opinion that well-constructed year-round Christmas layouts could be popular regardless of the season.

Was I ahead of the curve, back in 1996, maybe? Since then, there has been a sprinkling of top-flight year-round Christmas layouts. The Big Crab Cake Emile immediately comes to mind. His Epic Christmas Video series on You Tube are truly “epic”. He has become an important ambassador to promoting model railroading set in the spirt of Christmas. Emile’s videos with over one-million views is certainly evidence of that fact.

Today, Elizabeth and I forge ahead with our newest and best Christmas themed layout. No surprise that those who come to see the layout are blown away, again no matter what time of the year it is viewed.

It will be interesting to learn how many MTF members are motivated to build a year-round Christmas themed layout. If this is in your future or current plans, be assured that it will receive accolades from those who come to see it so long as it is well planned. 

This thread was motivated primarily by Emile’s recent posts that included Christmas themed photos from his layout. Though it is June, who in the world objects to being reminded of a wonderful time of the year through Emile’s terrific photos. 

Have any of our members given thought to a year-round Christmas layout as well? Mooner and Mr. Toad come to mind.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

On the upper level, it is winter all year long.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

You are worse than my wife. And with over 200 D56 buildings here and all the stuff to go with it, that takes a lot.

Can’t you at least show us a picture? It is barely six months until Christmas.


Dano, looking good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2019)

I really liked the Department 56 Christmas stuff the first time I saw it way back when. I thought is was a perfect size for O gauge. I seriously considered an all year round Christmas layout using D56 buildings and On30 trains around 2002-2005 time period. I measured and planned and imagined but couldn't fit in a layout that I would want to build. I gave up around 2005 and went with N scale which worked much better in the space I had available. When I returned to O gauge in 2014, for good or ill, I went with a conventional/non Christmas layout.


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

This year will be the first time I "Christmas-ify" the layout. We love the tradition of decorating. My wife and I reminisce over the various decorations and ornaments as they come out of the box. Each item tends to have a story. There is a real emotional attachment too. A few years ago our tree fell and a few (OK many) ornaments broke (faulty tree stand). For a while my wife was also "broken" after that. We went through lots of hot-glue that year.

I don't know how this will go, but I suspect the Christmas specific layout items will also fall into that tradition. My Christmas layout may be around the tree only but I haven't thought that far in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice work, Dano.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Brian
If I had a big enough home, I would probably would have a permanent Christmas layout. I have discussed this with a few of my train friends about having a year round Christmas Layout. One of the question that seems to be asked...is having a year round Christmas Layout take way the per say magical or excitement of the Christmas season? In setting up a layout at Christmas, seems to add joy, anticipation to Christmas time and I have heard some of my friends say they don't want to lose that feeling. 

I personally really like the challenge each year of making my Christmas layout different from previous years. It adds excitement to the season. However, as I have grown older it has become harder to set up so I hope one day of maybe having a permanent Christmas Layout. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2019)

*"If I had a big enough home, I would probably would have a permanent Christmas layout. I have discussed this with a few of my train friends about having a year round Christmas Layout. One of the question that seems to be asked...is having a year round Christmas Layout take way the per say magical or excitement of the Christmas season? In setting up a layout at Christmas, seems to add joy, anticipation to Christmas time and I have heard some of my friends say they don't want to lose that feeling." *

Excellent question, Ken. I will do my best to answer it from my perspective. From Christmas season to Christmas season, I don't miss all of the annual set-up work required for a model train layout. It gives us a lot more time to deal with the Christmas decorations. Then, there is no tear down at the end of the Christmas season, another big benefit.

*But not having to do set-up and take down work every Christmas season does not tell the whole story. *The real benefit is to experience the joy from the layout visitors no matter what time of year they come to visit the layout. They all leave feeling better from their visit. For us, that's what makes our year-round Christmas layout worthwhile.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2019)

There are serious time limitations associated with the annual teardown and rebuild of a Christmas layout. If you want to do something very unique and detailed then you have to have a permanent Christmas layout or at least a permanent Wimter section of your year-round layout. All of the very best Christmas displays that I've seen in person, in magazines or on YouTube or DVD are permanent displays. Even the largest "Fire Hall" train gardens can't compare to the detail of the best year-round holiday layouts. There just isn't enough time.

I've created 5 (Soon to be 6) "Epic Christmas Villages" and I also set up trains under the Christmas tree every year. My Villages are miles and miles ahead of anything I've ever done under the tree or anything I've even imagined I could do under the tree in the 8-12 week window that precedes Christmas.

It's not a matter of talent or desire. I'm the same guy doing both Villages and under-tree displays. It's just a matter of time. 

Emile


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2019)

*"There are serious time limitations associated with the annual teardown and rebuild of a Christmas layout. If you want to do something very unique and detailed then you have to have a permanent Christmas layout or at least a permanent Wimter section of your year-round layout. All of the very best Christmas displays that I've seen in person, in magazines or on YouTube or DVD are permanent displays. Even the largest "Fire Hall" train gardens can't compare to the detail of the best year-round holiday layouts. There just isn't enough time."
*
Another excellent take on year-round Christmas layouts. Would not expect less from Emile. It is not only the initial build, but we work continuously on making improvements that would be impossible otherwise.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanksgiving to January 6th is about all of the Christmas I care to handle for the year.

Somehow having a year around Christmas layout would make this time of the year seem less special.

A Christmas layout to me is an O scale Santa Fe A-B unit and three cars on a circle of track under the tree.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2019)

Probably as many opinions about this subject as there are MTF members. 

Having said that, we never get tired of ours. Never gets old.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> Thanksgiving to January 6th is about all of the Christmas I care to handle for the year.
> 
> Somehow having a year around Christmas layout would make this time of the year seem less special.
> 
> A Christmas layout to me is an O scale Santa Fe A-B unit and three cars on a circle of track under the tree.


Why not do both?

Emile


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

While I appreciate all of the beautiful Christmas layouts I have seen here on the forum I have no desire to build one.


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

I am of mixed mind about this. I envy the highly detailed layouts of those of your with permanent Christmas layouts and hope to do the same someday in my temporary Christmas layout, but I know that it will never become a reality. There is no time to even come close to doing it right even if you started in October.

However, like others, I try to avoid even thinking about Christmas until the end of the year. It's a special time of the year and to have it in front of my face year-round would, I think, ruin it for me.

My compromise is to work throughout the year on buildings and scenery for my temporary Christmas layout so that I at least have everything I want and need ready to go. Last year I was carving my mountain well into December. This year, that's now all done so I'll focus on starting my other new features towards the end of the summer.

I've always thought that one of the nice things about making a permanent Christmas layout is that it makes scenery easier if its blanketed with snow. Much easier than trying to make realistic scenery without snow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2019)

towdog said:


> I've always thought that one of the nice things about making a permanent Christmas layout is that it makes scenery easier if its blanketed with snow. Much easier than trying to make realistic scenery without snow.


That is very true. The right snow (I use Department 56 Fresh Fallen Snow) can hide all manner of modeling sins.

Emile


----------



## JKP (Jan 19, 2019)

Interesting thread. If I had the room I would do a permenant christmas layout. I've thought about doing a temp christmas layout but decided against it because I don't think I would be satisfied with it, plus as Emile said about the time it would take to put up and take down.


----------



## batstang2000 (Oct 26, 2015)

My layout is all snow, but not all Christmas. About 1/8 of it is a Halloween corner (Nightmare Before Christmas, Haunted Mansion, Lego Haunted Castle). About 1/4 is a Lego Christmas village. About 1/4 is a Dept. 56 Disney Mickey Christmas village. The rest is "still under development" and none of it is "ever" finished.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2019)

Certainly a niche layout theme and not for everyone. But the nice thing about our hobby is you get to dance to your own drummer. Going against the grain is not out of line for me as not many would operate just passenger train service. 

So for us, you get a 2fer. Emile should appreciate that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2019)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Certainly a niche layout theme and not for everyone. But the nice thing about our hobby is you get to dance to your own drummer. Going against the grain is not out of line for me as not many would operate just passenger train service.
> 
> So for us, you get a 2fer. Emile should appreciate that.


Originality is priceless! A 2fer of Originality is a needle in a haystack. PTC is one-of-a-kind and we're lucky to have him here.

Emile


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> ... But the nice thing about our hobby is you get to dance to your own drummer...


And our country, thanks to all those "poppies"


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2019)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Certainly a niche layout theme and not for everyone. But the nice thing about our hobby is you get to dance to your own drummer. Going against the grain is not out of line for me as not many would operate just passenger train service.
> 
> So for us, you get a 2fer. Emile should appreciate that.





TheBigCrabCake said:


> Originality is priceless! A 2fer of Originality is a needle in a haystack. PTC is one-of-a-kind and we're lucky to have him here.
> 
> Emile


Amen Emile! We are very lucky to have Brian here.


----------



## Mooner (Jun 20, 2018)

Well, ours was a year-round Christmas themed layout sort of. I say sort of because while the landscape is dotted with Dept 56 buildings and train lines of Christmas Express, Polar Railroad, Route of the Reindeer, North Pole Express, Santa's Coal Company, and Polar Express there are all kinds of anomalies like swimming pools, people mowing their lawn, guys playing baseball, kids riding bikes, mariachi singers et al. One whole section of the layout was actually referred to as Irishville and was more Saint Patrick than Saint Nick, but did include a Santa on top of a building albeit dressed in green.

That said, I just finished packing up the last strand of wire this week as I took it all down to start anew once summer is over. The layout we took down had been running for a couple of years so I expect the new layout will run all year long once we set it up. The basement stays cool enough even in the summer to keep the snow from melting.

I did start buying non-Christmas rolling stock and picked up a non-Christmas engine with plans to add a 2nd. But even here we are far from any prototype rail line as I bought a PRR RS3 because my father's family was from Pennsylvania. I bought a Lackawanna caboose because my grandfather and uncle mined coal in Lackawanna County. I've got itching finger looking at Lionel's Central Vermont RS11 because we grew up in Vermont. Either that or something Montana Rail Links or Great Northern because of all the time we've spent in Montana on vacations. Add Lionel PS-1 boxcars from Burlington Northern, Union Pacific, Santa Fe, New Haven (CT home) etc. and we've got a consist named Potpourri.

None of it makes sense, but it all has meaning to us and is a ton of fun.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2019)

Mooner, so long as it makes sense to you, that's all that counts. Nice thing about our hobby is the individuality.


----------



## Paul Kallus (Jan 15, 2016)

Brian, I am glad you started this thread, it brings back warm memories of family and friends.

Christmas spirit and the good feelings associated with the Yuletide is what brought me back into the hobby around 1995 - with help from a little shop on Headhouse Square in Penns Landing called 'Dickens Curiosity Shop' that sold Christmas items all year-round and where I was introduced to Dept. 56. We lived in perhaps one of the smallest row homes in Philly ~ a mere 10 ft. wide by 35 feet deep - but I started building modules and set-up a trolley run that first Christmas and by the next holiday I added a mainline. Meanwhile, we were collecting Dept. 56 like crazy - they were the good days when department stores set up elaborate displays.

Fast forward to 1998 and we moved into a ranch home in Paoli, PA - a famous revolutionary war village-town and of course home to the PRR's Paoli RR yard. I incorporated my previous modules into benchwork and began the layout of my childhood dreams.

Here are some digital photos of that semi-finished layout that simply became known as 'Dickens Village.' In fact, I incorporated Dickens, City, and New England, as well as misc. other structures. The track plan was awesome: four levels of mainlines with grades connecting each. Unfortunately, I never got to finish the layout although I had 7 of the 8 mainlines in operation.

Today, I have a hi-rail layout under-way in the main part of my basement (in a different home) and have the mainlines completed. The former utility room has been finished and trains run through it and back to the main part of the basement via a connecting tunnel under the steps. That area will be my new year-round Christmas in the City section ~ kind of a blend of City, New England, Dickens, and a flavor of North Pole. It'll likely take me a few more years to get it completed, but that is part of the fun.


----------



## JKP (Jan 19, 2019)

Paul Kallus great pictures of Dickens Village, looked very impressive.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2019)

Incredible Village Paul!

Emile


----------



## Mooner (Jun 20, 2018)

Hmm, comparing Paul's layout to ours brings to mind contrasting a da Vinci with stick figures. Awesome layout especially with the multitude of main lines.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

To Paul—-WOW, that’s impressive....


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2019)

Ever since Paul first posted photos of his Christmas themed layout (a long time ago in another galaxy), I have greatly admired his work. His former layout was an outstanding blend of D56 and trains. One of the best in our hobby.

Nice to have Paul a part of the MTF and to see his wonderful photos here.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

:appl:


----------



## Paul Kallus (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone. That layout was special. As a visitor once said, 'It's a place I'd like to live in.' My hope is that my new Christmas village will have a nice affect as well. Here's some close-ups of scenes on the old layout.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Very nice village, Paul!

I assume that there are not too many Year around Christmas Layouts in existence or maybe they are not known.

The first one I saw was on TM Books and Video's. It was impressive. It was on VHS video which I think I still have somewhere amongst my old VHS tapes. 

Maybe someone here knows or knew this person. He was a retired Golf Professional that lived in the Chicago area. He traveled internationally. I don't know his name. His layout consisted of LGB and O'Gauge trains. All his houses were all Department 56. He had a lot of die-cast cars on his layout representing famous people. I tried finding more about him with no success several years back. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2019)

I have several of the TM DVD's and I will see if anything comes up for this individual, Ken. I remember reading about him before.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2019)

It's June and this is on my layout...so Yeah, I'm a year-round Christmas layout guy.

View attachment 498976


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> It's June and this is on my layout...so Yeah, I'm a year-round Christmas layout guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2019)

Ken, I have it on pretty good authority that Emile has a specially constructed igloo just for the very reason to keep things authentic and cold year round. You are correct, that snowman would not have a chance otherwise. Look at how realistic that scene is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2019)

Maryland gets nasty humid in the summer so a little extra A/C never hurts the creative process. 

No Igloo yet but I like the idea. Maybe I could convert one of those walk-in meat freezers like in Rocky but without the hanging sides of beef. Something to consider.

Glad you like the Snowman. He will be making an appearance in Epic Christmas Village VI later this year.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2019)

It is just plain fun to see these photos of year-round Christmas layouts Christmas (no matter when). 

View attachment 498986


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2019)

Great photo Brian. Amazing Aurora Borealis! This could only exist in a year-round Christmas layout. 

Emile


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Great photo, Brian! I love the new Christmas Tree on your layout! The Northern Lights are stunning! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks Emile and Ken. 

We both did not like the area in the center front of the PE side of the layout. Over the winter, we decided to make a change. I looked at hundreds of ceramic trees until I found the one we decided upon. This one is taller than most and has a unique white/pearl finish that fits in well with it's surroundings. Made a huge improvement. 

We are both very happy with our new Northern Lights.I doubt that we could make it any better. 

Lots of improvements this spring to the layout. Been a lot of fun getting them done.


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

My layout I would call Christmas accented as opposed to themed.

I use D56 Christmas in the city buildings in my backdrop.










I also have Christmas Mountain but just below the snow capped wall it's Spring/Summer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2019)

Dave, just love your work and your layout. Our previous layout had a mixture as well. Available space would not allow for a combination, so we went with what was most important to us.


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Dave, just love your work and your layout. Our previous layout had a mixture as well. Available space would not allow for a combination, so we went with what was most important to us.


Thanks Brian I understand your position completely.I like yourself could not have anything ruin Christmas for me. I love having little reminders of my favorite season of the year around the house in anticipation of our annual door to door Christmas decorations.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2019)

Dave, I like the way you included a bit of Christmas into your layout.


----------



## Paul Kallus (Jan 15, 2016)

Really nice photos everyone.

I almost forgot...in 2017/2018 I built a small (3' x 7') Christmas Polar Express themed residential sub-division on my hi-rail layout.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2019)

Looks real to the movie, Paul. :thumbsup:


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> It is just plain fun to see these photos of year-round Christmas layouts Christmas (no matter when).




Brian
I posted this on another thread too but I think it belongs here too...

"People Who Wait For Christmas All Year Long Are Smarter, Healthier and Happier!"

Here is the link to explain...

http://christmas7.com/christmas-new...-year-long-are-smarter-healthier-and-happier/

Very good reason of why to have Year around Christmas Layout! 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2019)

All good reasons.

*1. It makes you feel better

2. It relieves stress

3. It gives you hope

4. Watching Christmas movies together helps you bond

5. Remembering good times keeps you going
*


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2019)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> All good reasons.
> 
> *1. It makes you feel better
> 
> ...


*It’s coming. All you have to do is Believe!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2019)

Beautiful front end image of the Gold Edition PE 1225 Berkshire, Emile.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2019)

One deserves another.

View attachment 500658


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2019)

Great photo Brian.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> It's June and this is on my layout...so Yeah, I'm a year-round Christmas layout guy.
> 
> View attachment 498976



*I LOVE IT!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2019)

I will make a note of the RED, Jim. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2019)

More Gold!

View attachment 500728


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2019)

The more Gold, the better, Emile.

View attachment 500762


----------



## Paul Kallus (Jan 15, 2016)

Love those PE Berkshire photos. I just finished an article on the history of the PE story, PM No. 1225, and Lionel's licensing of the PE. A sneak preview:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2019)

Nice photo, Paul.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

kstrains said:


> ... One of the question that seems to be asked...is having a year round Christmas Layout take way the per say magical or excitement of the Christmas season?


I'll comment using a tangential topic ...

When the kids were small and we had a long car ride planned, we had the Sega GameGear handheld unit for each of them. A "Gameboy like" unit. Sonic the Hedgehog, IIRC.

We only let them use it when in the car for long trips. So they never got bored of it and played it the entire trip every time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2019)

*"We only let them use it when in the car for long trips. So they never got bored of it and played it the entire trip every time."*

I do understand your point, Mike. I think the answer to the question Ken posted is a little more complicated and in this case, one size does not fit all. But, having said that, I can only speak for me. Available layout space and personal priorities were the determining factors. Frankly, we never get tired of our Christmas themed layout and enjoy it most everyday. 

Personal enjoyment and interpretation of what in a train layout matters most to you is all that should really count.

Thanks for your reply and the example you presented. The mere fact that this thread has continued for as long as it has speaks volumes to Ken's question.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"We only let them use it when in the car for long trips. So they never got bored of it and played it the entire trip every time."*
> 
> I do understand your point, Mike. I think the answer to the question Ken posted is a little more complicated and in this case, one size does not fit all. But, having said that, I can only speak for me. Available layout space and personal priorities were the determining factors. Frankly, we never get tired of our Christmas themed layout and enjoy it most everyday.
> 
> ...


Brian, I think your approach is fantastic. And I'm sure visitors are awed by your layout (I know I am).

I was thinking of youngsters.

In this day and age, most kids have way more advanced toys (video games, drones, etc.) to keep them occupied. But setting up a temp Christmas layout would be a new and different experience. A year later, it may still may be intriguing for them. And the next yerar and so on. It may create happy memories; a tradition that lasts into their adulthood (and keeps the hobby going for future generations).

One size does not fit all ... and that's great.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2019)

A Christmas themed layout isn’t a long boring car ride; It’s a trip to the Candy Store. Kids never tire of that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2019)

*YES!!!!*

View attachment 500936


----------

